# Cheapest dslr camera?



## Bangu

Hey people. I am new to this photography thing, So I'm wondering the cheapest dslr camera. I don't care about image quality, Just the cheapest.

I want to try it put before I put lots of money into it.


----------



## Michael.McBee

You can pick up a used Nikon D40 for around $350.


----------



## Bangu

Yes. But still, I doubt thats the cheapest.


----------



## Michael.McBee

$350 is about as cheap as I've seen.  You may get lucky and find one cheaper on eBay, but you'll have to watch the auctions like a hawk.


----------



## NateWagner

basically the cheapest you'll find will probably be the Original Rebel 300d (or nikon's equivalent) the 350d from Canon I've seen go in the $250 range.


----------



## Bangu

The 300d is a digital camera, Is it not?

Gah. Just tell me the alltime cheapest dslr camera. And If you feal extra nice, best cheapest place to buy.


----------



## NateWagner

yes, that is signified by the d at the end of the numbers. The XSI is 3 generations newer than the 300d (otherwise just called the digital rebel I think)

It's old technology, but it is an SLR, and it will work.


----------



## Bangu

Wow. So thats the cheapest eh?

Highway robbery much?


----------



## Bangu

Still wanting ideas.


----------



## Enough Already

Some prices may seem like highway robbery, but if you research how much a camera went for new you might think again. Ebay is your best bet. There is no telling how much someone is going to sell a used camera for. There could be a $100 difference between 2 identical models. If prices are too high then you need to wait til one becomes available in your price range. Buy a used camera is like buying a used car. There are many things that effect its resale value.


----------



## Bangu

Yeah. I just don't understand the point of a $7000 camera, How much could be diffrent on a $1000 camera.

I know ebays my best bet, But what model.

I was lookin at the D40, can get it around 350, with lenses.


----------



## Michael.McBee

NateWagner posted two different models for you to search for above.


----------



## reg

Bangu said:


> Wow. So thats the cheapest eh?
> 
> Highway robbery much?



Wow.

Get a job much?


----------



## MelodySoul

Have you heard of this great invention called Google?


----------



## Bangu

Yes. Ive heard of google. It gets me nothing.

& I'm 13.


----------



## table1349

Bangu said:


> Hey people. I am new to this photography thing, So I'm wondering the cheapest dslr camera. I don't care about image quality, Just the cheapest.
> 
> I want to try it put before I put lots of money into it.



Buy a P&S.  The cheapest dslr isn't going to do a thing for "t_he try it before I put lots of money into it" _thing if you don't care about image quality.

A cheap bridge camera would be just find or a standard P&S.  Your thought process here is pretty much along the lines of _"I want to buy a car, but don't want a transmission or engine until I see if I like the seats."_


----------



## blash

Go back to drug store disposable cameras or just use the camera on your phone. I mean honestly:

You want to know what "normal" is in this world? $1800 for a Nikon D300 along with $600 invested in primes, $300 in a flash, and $300 in a tripod makes for $3000 in equipment, not including memory cards, batteries, bags, monopods, zoom glass, light boxes, umbrellas, backdrops, macro glass... I could go on and on.

You definitely don't want to know what "expensive" (AKA professional) means in this world - $4500 for a D3 or $8000 for a D3X (times 2 since you'll want a backup body), holy trinity of glass - $1800 for a 70-200mm f/2.8 VR, $1800 for a 14-24 f/2.8, $1700 for a 24-70 f/2.8, and this doesn't even include the thousands of dollars on the "specialty" glass like the 105mm VR Macro, 85mm f/1.4, 50mm f/1.4, if you want a nice long telephoto lens like the 600mm f/4 then that's going to run you several thousand dollars, along with $1,000 for a tripod that can keep it steady, multiple flashes at a couple hundred dollars each... I don't even WANT to tally up how much this is because God knows I can't afford it either!

Oh yeah, and none of that includes medium format - tens of thousands of dollars by itself.

But you know what the great part is? You don't need ANY of this crap to be creative - plenty of amazing shots taken by cell phone users out there. But you gotta realize, you're asking us to try and find you a car for under $1,000 or to find a decent medical school education for $10,000 - it can't be done. It sucks, but this is what it costs. Get a job and save those pennies.

edit: Bonus link for some light reading: How to Afford Anything and do your research on your own next time, please. It's called Amazon for price checks, and it's called Google for information.


----------



## Johnboy2978

blash said:


> Go back to drug store disposable cameras or just use the camera on your phone. I mean honestly:
> 
> You want to know what "normal" is in this world? $1800 for a Nikon D300 along with $600 invested in primes, $300 in a flash, and $300 in a tripod makes for $3000 in equipment, not including memory cards, batteries, bags, monopods, zoom glass, light boxes, umbrellas, backdrops, macro glass... I could go on and on.
> 
> You definitely don't want to know what "expensive" (AKA professional) means in this world - $4500 for a D3 or $8000 for a D3X (times 2 since you'll want a backup body), holy trinity of glass - $1800 for a 70-200mm f/2.8 VR, $1800 for a 14-24 f/2.8, $1700 for a 24-70 f/2.8, and this doesn't even include the thousands of dollars on the "specialty" glass like the 105mm VR Macro, 85mm f/1.4, 50mm f/1.4, if you want a nice long telephoto lens like the 600mm f/4 then that's going to run you several thousand dollars, along with $1,000 for a tripod that can keep it steady, multiple flashes at a couple hundred dollars each... I don't even WANT to tally up how much this is because God knows I can't afford it either!
> 
> Oh yeah, and none of that includes medium format - tens of thousands of dollars by itself.
> 
> But you know what the great part is? You don't need ANY of this crap to be creative - plenty of amazing shots taken by cell phone users out there. But you gotta realize, you're asking us to try and find you a car for under $1,000 or to find a decent medical school education for $10,000 - it can't be done. It sucks, but this is what it costs. Get a job and save those pennies.
> 
> edit: Bonus link for some light reading: How to Afford Anything and do your research on your own next time, please. It's called Amazon for price checks, and it's called Google for information.



Exactly what I was going to add.  If you have a hard time fathoming why a DSLR would fetch at least $250, I can't wait until you start pricing nice lenses.  Hey, there's always Holga if you want to look at film instead.


----------



## Double H

KEH Camera: Used Cameras, Digital Cameras, Film Cameras, Laptop Computers and More. also has good used equipment at relatively low prices.

I 'googled' "inexpensive DSLR cameras" and got a whole mess of informative links, and it only took a few seconds. Sounds to me like you want us to make the decision for you, but only spend $50.


----------



## bigtwinky

Try and point and shoot instead of a dSLR.  The canon A1000 IS goes for about $150 at Best Buy.  

The major thing about photography has never been the equipment.  Sure the equipment can really help, but as stated, to be creative and take nice shots, you don't need $10,000 of equipment.  To make it a profession, you do.

The more important thing is for you to read on how to take pictures, learn the art of photo composition, learn to use your camera and understand how it will react.  

Then take it from there...

If you want used, try Craigslist or Kijiji.  But at your age, I would recommend speaking to your parents before meeting an online stranger to buy something from.  I have had nothing but good experiences from both sites, but you never know who is out there


----------



## FrankLamont

Hmm.

So, you're 13 and come asking about cheap prices and don't even thank anyone for their suggestions? Instead, complain? Come on. Get a job, work towards it.

There's a difference, yes, between an expensive camera and a cheap camera.

I bought my first SLR at 14. It cost $1300. I worked for it. And got it. Didn't look back.

Honestly, 400 odd bucks ain't much. Beg, work, slave. It's worth it.


----------



## FrankLamont

> You want to know what "normal" is in this world? $1800 for a Nikon D300 along with $600 invested in primes, $300 in a flash, and $300 in a tripod makes for $3000 in equipment, not including memory cards, batteries, bags, monopods, zoom glass, light boxes, umbrellas, backdrops, macro glass... I could go on and on.


Heh. Everything here is worse.

D300 = $3000
$2000 for primes
$700 for flash
$700 for good tripod and head

I've heard plenty of complaints about the price of the new D3x - $8000. Cry, cry. Well, it costs $14,000 here.


----------



## lovedigital

I agree too,Nikon D40 in second hand.still good conditional.6 Mega Pixels 's enough.:lmao:

lovedigital

http://lovedigital.blogspot.com


----------



## blash

FriedChicken said:


> Heh. Everything here is worse.
> 
> D300 = $3000
> $2000 for primes
> $700 for flash
> $700 for good tripod and head
> 
> I've heard plenty of complaints about the price of the new D3x - $8000. Cry, cry. Well, it costs $14,000 here.



Where are you, Canada? the UK?


----------



## usayit

I shoot Leica, Canon, Pentax as well as various medium format systems.  I definitely have enough $$$$ wast... er INVESTED as many in this thread but I certainly still enjoy my "bargain" find.  My Samsung GX-1L was purchased from a pawn shop's ebay store front for $150 (with kit lens).  Throw in a K-mount to screwmount adapter and I get to enjoy a lot of bargain M42 screwmount lenses in the digital world.  I think there are enough older DSLRs for anyone in any budget to enjoy...  I am not sold on the idea that it takes some sort of over-inflated price of admission to enter and enjoy photography.  

It does take some patience and diligence to get the most for you money in the world of bargain hunting.  This is true for anything.  My friends and family all know me as someone who loves and often finds the best deals.  What they don't realize is that it is simply being patient and saving up cash to jump on a deal quickly. Honestly, the OP's posts do not show someone who is capable to find a good deal and is simply looking for a handout.


----------



## wh1ppet

Try Craigslist - there are some desparate people out there.
On second thought, that is not a good idea for you - being a minor and all.

But you could get a job mowing lawns


----------



## FrankLamont

Australia, actually... but we do earn more generally, in terms of pay for each job, etc.

Like a $10/hr job in the US would be around $15+/hr here.


----------



## blash

FriedChicken said:


> Australia, actually... but we do earn more generally, in terms of pay for each job, etc.
> 
> Like a $10/hr job in the US would be around $15+/hr here.



You also get taxed heavier 

But yeah, good to know - my study abroad choice is between Australia and New Zealand right now (hopefully they're going to be somewhat better... or else I'll just buy all my shyte before I leave XD)


----------



## Sw1tchFX

usayit said:


> I shoot Leica, Canon, Pentax as well as various medium format systems.  I definitely have enough $$$$ wast... er INVESTED as many in this thread but I certainly still enjoy my "bargain" find.  My Samsung GX-1L was purchased from a pawn shop's ebay store front for $150 (with kit lens).  Throw in a K-mount to screwmount adapter and I get to enjoy a lot of bargain M42 screwmount lenses in the digital world.  I think there are enough older DSLRs for anyone in any budget to enjoy...  I am not sold on the idea that it takes some sort of over-inflated price of admission to enter and enjoy photography.
> 
> It does take some patience and diligence to get the most for you money in the world of bargain hunting.  This is true for anything.  My friends and family all know me as someone who loves and often finds the best deals.  What they don't realize is that it is simply being patient and saving up cash to jump on a deal quickly. Honestly, the OP's posts do not show someone who is capable to find a good deal and is simply looking for a handout.



You actually own one of the samsung SLRs? Out of curiosity, why would anyone buy one of those instead of the pentax model? in fact, why would *anyone* buy the samsung unless it was at a retarded price, like $150?


----------



## blash

Sw1tchFX said:


> You actually own one of the samsung SLRs? Out of curiosity, why would anyone buy one of those instead of the pentax model? in fact, why would *anyone* buy the samsung unless it was at a retarded price, like $150?



reading comprehension FTW or is that just sarcasm?


----------



## usayit

Sw1tchFX said:


> You actually own one of the samsung SLRs? Out of curiosity, why would anyone buy one of those instead of the pentax model? in fact, why would *anyone* buy the samsung unless it was at a retarded price, like $150?



No reason except that people on ebay search for "Pentax" all the time but not "Samsung".  There are far better deals to be found under the Samsung branding.  For me, I knew it would be fun to play with my M42, Kmount, and the 90mm adaptall macro with digital but I didn't want to spend a lot of money.  The "retarded" price was the primary reason...  in fact.. I'd rather have the "Pentax" branding.. it looks nicer in my collection (ah well...)

(btw. looking back the Samsung GX-1L with kit lens was actually $200.. still a good deal a year ago and perhaps today)


----------



## usayit

This was a test shot taken using:

Add 60s 135mm Takumar
Add 60s Asahi bellows unit
Add M42-K adapter
to One 2006 Samsung (pentax) GX-1L DSLR.
Mix in 1 Banana
and a touch of "Bored Photog".







and this was one of my early attempts at macro with the budget camera:






Samsung branding or not... still inexpensive fun.


----------



## lowcel

I just purchased a "cheap" camera the other day to start out with.  I went with a Canon Rebel XS, wal-mart had it for $529 so I jumped on it.  I actually thought that was expensive until I took my first few pictures.  They were all better than the best picture I had ever taken with a p&s.  What's bad is that my camera is pretty much entry level.

To make matters worse, I have already spent another $900 for a couple of lenses and a flash.  I have only had the camera a little over a week and I'm already wondering if I should take the camera back and upgrade to the XSi.


----------



## JerryPH

Welcome to Photography.  I started digital on a 1MP Kodak... today I am well over $10,000US in equipment and it keeps on getting deeper and deeper and deeper... lol


----------



## Figment

I too have recently jumped into the world of SLR (from my P&S Fijifilm 3MP Digi I bought from Target for $89 about 3 years ago)
My problem is I am picky about what I want, and that's making it a hard choice. However, I've found some pretty affordable cameras that'll do what I want to do and not break the bank. I don't need a bunch of lenses, fancy flashes and all that...for now. 
Someone suggested the Canon t1i. At $899 that seems like a bargain to me, for my knowledge of Canon. (Been an AVID Canon user for years, and I swear by my GL1)
As for the OP, at 13 Years old... what do you need a DSLR Camera for anyway, ESPECIALLY if you're not concerned with Image Quality?
Mow some lawns, deliver some papers, clean some swimming pools. Work this summer. Come fall, you should have enough money to buy something nice, but I would suggest (And this is coming from someone who A: Has never owned an SLR Camera himself and B: Has worked pretty much every day since I was 13...Farmwork sucks at 13....) buying a Kodak or Fujifilm Point and Shoot (P&S) for under $100.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## adamwilliamking

blash said:


> Bonus link for some light reading: How to Afford Anything


 
Linking to a Ken Rockwell article will only get you ridiculed and possibly banned. :mrgreen:


----------



## SrBiscuit

bangu...do you have any previous knowledge of photography?...
to dive headlong into the world of DSLR as a starting point is fine, but it aint a cheap hobby...it sounds like budget is a MAJOR aspect of your decision.
since that;s the case, would you be open to starting in film? you can get some very nice slr film cams for cheap, and from there you can build your knowledge of photo basics like aperature, shutter speed, ISO, composition...etc.
THEN if you like it, you might feel better dropping $400+ on a DLSR outfit...
PLUS...the longer you wait, the cheaper stuff gets (as technology furthers, and old models become obsolete).
if you INSIST on digital (and i wouldnt blame you if you did) maybe consider a nice advanced point and shoot or bridge camera. they offer some of the same features as dslrs like manual control over the functions (also a good place to build your basic photo knowledge).

just realize...if you love this hobby as we all do...say goodbye to extra $ 

what's your budget?

oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## GTR

I know this is an old thread, and I know this is my first post, but I just had to say something in the mist of all this.

Let's put the whole thing in terms of cars, shall we?

Imagine a person who likes to drive. He likes his car to accelerate well, be comfortable, handle well, be fuel efficient, be easy to drive, be cheap to repair, and not be too expensive to buy.

Impossible? Not.

See, you could tell him an SSC Ultimate is the best accelerating car, Viper ACR (fastest production car around the nurburgring) handles very well, Rolls Royce Phantom is very comfortable, Prius is very fuel efficient, and Chevy Aveo is cheap. But you're not answering the question. This is useless information as far as average Joe is concerned.

The whole idea of coming on a forum to ask for information is to suggest two or more priorities in buying something, and find the perfect balance in between. In the case of the cars, think about BMW 3 series, older Mercedes E or C class, VW Golf, Mustang, Camaro, 350Z, so on. There is so many choices that you get to choose the one you _want _which has all you _need._

What struck me the most was how someone said $1800 on a camera is normal. No, it's not. It's for professional photographers, normal is 100 dollars on a compact P&S camera. You know, those cameras that are, oh I dunno, normal? For normal people?

Me? Well, I've been looking for something decent for a while now. While those $100 cameras can do the trick, they don't have the quality I want. Asking for perfection is one thing and asking for being able to recognize my face in a portrait picture is another. And, seeing as how most of my pictures would be resized before being published, I don't see the point of spending any more than $400 on a camera. Especially if it is going to be carried around. I don't want to ruin the joy of a vacation because I have to carefully carry an expensive camera. And its not like the job market is any good, so can't be too careful with my money.

So I, too, am looking for a $400 camera with quality 4 times as good as a $100 camera. That's not asking for a bargain, that's asking for something logical. I'm doing my own research for now, but I'd appreciate any input, without mentioning how many truckloads of money you have spent on yours. Thank you.


----------



## righteous_bucks

I spent $280 on my Canon 20d, and $90 on my first lens, the 50mm f1.8. There you go, under $400 and a good camera and lens. 

Oh, and for $280 I got the camera body, 3 batteries, battery charger, 1GB memory card, a shutter remote, and a bag, so you could probably go even lower on price if you just get the camera. My girlfriend got a Canon Rebel XT for $220, you could get that, the 50mm f1.8 lens, and the kit 18-55mm IS lens for all around $400, you just have to look around for deals. 

Any of these cameras and lenses I mentioned would give you a great starting setup.


----------



## usayit

GTR said:


> So I, too, am looking for a $400 camera with quality 4 times as good as a $100 camera. That's not asking for a bargain, that's asking for something logical. I'm doing my own research for now, but I'd appreciate any input, without mentioning how many truckloads of money you have spent on yours. Thank you.



It is definitely possible and reasonable.  The good news is that technology has advanced far enough that even DSLR cameras of a couple years old (or more) on the used market are in your price range and should deliver more than 4x the quality of a $100  camera.  If you scroll back in this old thread, you'll see me posting about my Samsung GX-1L + kit lens that I found on ebay for $200... and that was a year ago.

Technology rat race is what is currently driving people's purchases at the moment.  As such, older cameras have depreciated well into your range.  You just have to do diligence, research, and make sure the used camera is in good condition.

One place to do research is Digital Camera Reviews and News: Digital Photography Review: Forums, Glossary, FAQ.  Their reviews from years ago area still available and a timeline dating back to 1995.  (I wouldn't go with a camera less than 6 megapixels).  Buy & Sell New & Used Cameras â Canon, Nikon, Hasselblad, Leica & More - KEH.com is a good place for used equipment.


In regards to the "normal" range of $$$ spent on equipment.  You are in a photography forum.  People here gravitate towards providing the best for their hobby.  As such their concept of expense towards photographic equipment are going to be a bit blown out of proportion.  THis is true with any place were people of a specific interest gather.  This includes car forums.  IMO, photography is a bit worse at the moment because of the sudden flood of digital.  People are more preoccupied with equipment (high iso, megapixels frames per sec, etc..) because that's the attraction of technology.


----------



## Derrel

GTR...not too long ago I was browsing the on-line used section on a real, non-New York, non-Los Angeles professional photo supply store. I was surprised to see two Nikon D2h cameras listed, one for $200, the other for $170. Now, originally the D2h cost $3495, and the price slowly went down and down as the camera did not sell well. And shortly before the camera was discontinued, Nikon one day,out of the blue, reduced the price $1,400. Overnight. Just to clear the channel of older units. It was possible to buy the last few thousand D2h models at $1900. That was approaching five years ago now.

If you look around the web, but NOT the web sites of the largest, busiest, highest-traffic companies, but on the web sites of smaller companies, it's possible to find extraordinarily good deals on what was at one time, top-line professional gear. Used d-slr bodies are now pretty affordable, if you buy from a company where real people sell equipment on consignment, through the photo stores. At The Big Five web sites, prices are the highest the market will bear.


----------



## iolair

I recently bought a used Canon 20D (with no lens) via eBay for £165, and a used film Canon EOS camera to get its lens, flash gun and case for £50.  eBay's good - there are some decent bargains if you know what you want and are patient.

If you're starting, though, you could do worse than to get a decent compact camera for even less money than that - make sure it has the P, A, S, M modes ... and learn to use them.  More importantly, read and study photos to learn about light and composition.


----------



## CWN

Nikon D1 @ KEH for ~$100, plus some cheap used lens from the same place = pro body DSLR < $200


----------



## GTR

Thanks the input guys. I'm researching all the cameras you've mentioned.

I also forgot to mention that I had to very often use my P&S camera to record videos. So a camera that can _also _record is what I'm looking for. I was looking at the Pentax K-X. Very nice camera, just a bit out of my price range.

But my main concern is lighting. Cameras fall short in dim lighting. They get blurry because the shutter isn't getting enough light to capture fast enough, they get noisy on ISO, and they paint your face white with a flash. It's funny because the nightlife is where I want to use the camera for mostly. Clubs, concerts, street racing, you get the idea.

As for exaggeration in car forums; I guess so, at least when you're talking about 400hp+ from a 90s Chevy. Could cost a good 5 grand. But then again, I check Camaro forums mostly, it's probably a different story at the import forums.


----------



## djacobox372

A nikon D70 can be had for less then $300 with a kit lens on ebay... The d40 is a lesser camera, IMO, and it requires more expensive lenses.


----------



## manicmike

isn't cheap dslr kind of an oxymoron?


----------



## ecnal

I enjoy how he showed up, asked a valid question nicely, then proceeded to insult the suggestions people put up.

You want a cheap SLR? Buy a Nikon FM2. I have one, it takes great pictures. If it's just for learning, maybe you can learn some patience waiting to get your film developed.

My first DSLR was a D40, I still use it. I love it. Paid about 375$ for it refurbished two and a half years ago.

Check out this Leica. Makes even 1400 for a D300s seem cheap:

Leica | S2 SLR Digital Camera | 10801 | B&H Photo Video


----------



## AUZambo

I would check craigslist. I sold my Sony A100, 18-70 lens, 4 gig CF card, and bag for $350.

Of course, realize that you will probably one day want to upgrade bodies, so make sure you buy into a system you're willing to go with in the long haul.


----------



## skieur

Sony A230 with 18mm to 50mm lens   $459 CAD  less in the US.

skieur


----------



## skid2964

The most bang for your buck would be a Pentax from the *ist line. (*ist D, DS, DL, etc.) or even a K100d they have shake reduction. 

I've seen these cameras sell on eBay with a kit lens for much less than $300, several around $200 and one even went for $130!

I own three *istD's and love these cameras. They have very respectable high ISO performace and can use all the Pentax lenses. I picked up a *istDS body for my daughter the other day for $160 and bought a 18-55mm kit lens for $50.


----------



## iolair

GTR said:


> my main concern is lighting. Cameras fall short in dim lighting. They get blurry because the shutter isn't getting enough light to capture fast enough, they get noisy on ISO, and they paint your face white with a flash. It's funny because the nightlife is where I want to use the camera for mostly. Clubs, concerts, street racing, you get the idea.


Poor performance in dim lighting --> Get a faster lens.  For example, the Canon 50mm 1.8 is a bargain (I presume other brands have similar equivalents).  Most modern digital SLRs (last four years or so) have good high ISO performance with the noise well controlled.

Face whited out by the flash --> Don't use the flash on auto settings, learn how to control it properly.  Even better, once you've learnt how to use the flash, get an external one on cable or remote control to use it at a distance from the camera.


----------



## skieur

JerryPH said:


> Welcome to Photography. I started digital on a 1MP Kodak... today I am well over $10,000US in equipment and it keeps on getting deeper and deeper and deeper... lol


 
You were latee into digital.   I started with a 300 pixel by 200 pixel Canon Xap Shot.

skieur


----------



## GTR

ecnal said:


> I enjoy how he showed up, asked a valid question nicely, then proceeded to insult the suggestions people put up.
> 
> You want a cheap SLR? Buy a Nikon FM2. I have one, it takes great pictures. If it's just for learning, maybe you can learn some patience waiting to get your film developed.
> 
> My first DSLR was a D40, I still use it. I love it. Paid about 375$ for it refurbished two and a half years ago.
> 
> Check out this Leica. Makes even 1400 for a D300s seem cheap:
> 
> Leica | S2 SLR Digital Camera | 10801 | B&H Photo Video



I hope you aren't talking about me...lol.

That price tag on that camera is the very definition of insanity. You could buy late model high-end sports cars with that kinda money. 

Anyways, I also found out that Canon T1i also has the features I am looking for, and does more than the K-x. Still, both the K-x and the T1i are a bit overkill for me, even though they do exactly what I'm looking for.

I just have a hard time believing that no one has ever thought of a lower end camera with similar features as those two cameras.


----------



## usayit

GTR said:


> I just have a hard time believing that no one has ever thought of a lower end camera with similar features as those two cameras.



Please list out the features you are talking about.

A whole bunch of people just posted cameras that are available well under your specified budget.



Btw.. people often miss the fact that the Leica S2 is

1) not out yet
2) medium format digital in an SLR like body.  
3) Price range is within its competitors.  Top end Hassy digital is $35k
4) is not targeted towards the consumer market but towards the professional.


----------



## GTR

usayit said:


> GTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just have a hard time believing that no one has ever thought of a lower end camera with similar features as those two cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please list out the features you are talking about.
Click to expand...


HD video recording
Good performance in low light
(Preferably) DSLR



usayit said:


> A whole bunch of people just posted cameras that are available well under your specified budget.


Not really...they are good DSLR cameras though, that's for sure.


----------



## usayit

GTR said:


> HD video recording
> Good performance in low light
> (Preferably) DSLR



HD video recording suggests a newer DSLR since that feature is relatively new to the market.  Good performance in low light (which needs to be more accurately defined) can easily be an expensive proposition outside your budget.  Low light.. ie high iso performance, low noise, and maintaining a wide dynamic range, has been a very difficult problem recently tackled by some very advanced technology.   Expensive technology which will to trickle down to consumer level cameras over a period of time.... but not yet. 

This is counter to 



> What struck me the most was how someone said $1800 on a camera is normal. No, it's not. It's for professional photographers, normal is 100 dollars on a compact P&S camera. You know, those cameras that are, oh I dunno, normal? For normal people?



I don't think it is "normal" for someone to shoot at ISO3200+ by candle light and expect the same image quality while shooting at ISO 100.  That is no more normal than hoping into a car capable of the fastest lap around Neurburg ring.  For those that require this capabilities, you have to expect to pay the price of admission.


----------



## GTR

usayit said:


> GTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> HD video recording
> Good performance in low light
> (Preferably) DSLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD video recording suggests a newer DSLR since that feature is relatively new to the market.  Good performance in low light (which needs to be more accurately defined) can easily be an expensive proposition outside your budget.  Low light.. ie high iso performance, low noise, and maintaining a wide dynamic range, has been a very difficult problem recently tackled by some very advanced technology.   Expensive technology which will to trickle down to consumer level cameras over a period of time.... but not yet.
> 
> This is counter to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What struck me the most was how someone said $1800 on a camera is normal. No, it's not. It's for professional photographers, normal is 100 dollars on a compact P&S camera. You know, those cameras that are, oh I dunno, normal? For normal people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it is "normal" for someone to shoot at ISO3200+ by candle light and expect the same image quality while shooting at ISO 100.  That is no more normal than hoping into a car capable of the fastest lap around Neurburg ring.  For those that require this capabilities, you have to expect to pay the price of admission.
Click to expand...

I guess "good" is a relative term...I don't mean perfect lighting in candle light, I mean just being able to see what's going on in the lighting of a night club. Not looking for perfection here, just something decent. Not looking to get the best lap time around the ring, just something that isn't laughable and performs well for its price.


----------



## CupCakeCommando

NateWagner said:


> basically the cheapest you'll find will probably be the Original Rebel 300d (or nikon's equivalent) the 350d from Canon I've seen go in the $250 range.



 yep. i found one today on Craigs list for $125. woulda bought it too if i had the cash :/ that was with a lens.


----------



## CW Jones

this thread should have stopped when the OP said "I'm 13" 

No job, and looking for a cheaper DSLR than $350? Not going to find ones for $50 and a shoe lace.


----------



## RancerDS

Bangu said:


> Wow. So thats the cheapest eh?
> 
> Highway robbery much?



Even though it's not in your preferred budget, you have to bear in mind that ANYTHING dealing with photography will get expensive.  The cheap reseller market of film SLR's doesn't mean they were inexpensive when they came out or that they would sell for less than $125 new.  I think the Pentax ZX-M was a modernized version of the K1000 and ran about that price, which was bare-bones as it gets.

I remember when Ingram Micro-D (wholesale distributor) carried the earliest version of a Minolta digital SLR camera, it was about $4,000 at my cost.  So count yourself lucky you can buy a dSLR kit for $275-350 used.

Also bear in mind the computer chip technology and circuitry involved in processing a 10 or 12MP image.


----------



## PatrickHMS

CW Jones said:


> this thread should have stopped when the OP said "I'm 13"


 
Or when they asked for the cheapest anything...

You gets what you pays for, or youse pays for what you gets...

Like at a family Thanksgiving, TPF needs to have a childrens forum (table)

There seem to be several who post here who are <15 years old.  Shoot, there's a 50% chance that OP could even be 14 yo by now...

lol

Mebbe this thread should be locked...

Just noticed that the OP is dated 05/10/09, and the kid must have grown tired or bored with photography, even they haven't posted since well, 05/10/09


----------



## AUZambo

I suppose the cheapest you'll be able to find is something like an old Minolta DSLR. They're discontinued so they should be pretty cheap...and if you decide you really like it and want to upgrade bodies all your lenses with the Minolta DSLR will fit the new Sony DSLRs.

However, I have a feeling you're looking for something that doesn't exist. Judging from your responses to this thread what you're doing is similar to looking for a sports car with decent performance for less than $1000. It's not out there.


----------



## bigtwinky

While I agree kids can be immature (they are kids), dont think things through and are generally worried about different things that adults, saying the thread should be closed just because the OP is 13 is not right.

I have had discussions with some teens who are very bright people and I have seen some photos from people under 15 years old who show an exceptional eye and the photographer shows a passion for the work.

So yes, if the OP only wants the cheapest that plugs into the xbox, then they are probably not someone looking for serious photography advice. 

But to generalize and say that because they are 13 they shouldnt be helped is not the right way to go.  Who knows, sometimes all a 13 year old would need is a bit of guidance and helpful advice


----------



## J.Kendall

I say buy a _manual_ camera. I started out a few years ago on a Pentax K1000 with just a few lenses. Taught me a lot about photography. And you should learn how to develop everything yourself too. I really think every photographer should start out that way. Helps you to be patient and have more respect/knowledge about what you're doing.


----------



## PatrickHMS

Just because the original question has been answered and rehashed, and since they likely haven't been around to contribute anything more in almost 7 months.

We haven't noticed that, and seem to just be beating on a dead horse.

Wasn't being mean or rude to suggest closing thread, just seems like this thread isn't really going anywhere or accomplishing anything much of any real value.

Is it?

We're talking to the little dude like he is still here....


----------



## bigtwinky

Oh, I totally agree that the thread should be closed as its been discussed, hashed out, and people are good to move on.

But not for the reason that the OP is 13.  My response was more to whoever wrote that this thread should of ended once we read that the OP is 13, thats all.  There are plenty of other reasons to close this thread


----------



## AUZambo

I think we should pin this thread and require every member to post their thoughts at least once a day.


----------



## CW Jones

bigtwinky said:


> Oh, I totally agree that the thread should be closed as its been discussed, hashed out, and people are good to move on.
> 
> But not for the reason that the OP is 13.  My response was more to whoever wrote that this thread should of ended once we read that the OP is 13, thats all.  There are plenty of other reasons to close this thread




yup it was directed at me haha I was the one who said that

I can find plenty of other reasons to lock this one up. My point wasn't lock it because of his or hers age... but the question that was asked.. then saying it robbery to charge that much and what not. The OP basically wanted something nice for pennys on the dollar, not going to happen, plenty of responses= time to get locked up.

I wasn't trying to come off like a dick.... I promise. Just happens sometime with me haha


----------



## Eren S.

The cheapest I've seen is a Canon EOS 3d for 75 USD, but the screen is broken. Anyways, you can still use it in non-live-veiw mode


----------



## carvinrocks2

Not going to wade through everything but the cheapest decent DSLR you can would be a Canon 300D. I got one on Ebay for $225 but it included a few extras. You can buy a cheap zoom lens for over $100.

But if you don't give a damn about Image quality then buy a freakin' point and shoot. You can get a nice Canon SX 120 IS for around $170 refurbished. It has 10 mp and 10x optical zoom, more than you'll get for a really used SLR at that price....


----------



## djacobox372

A D70 body can be had for around $225 these days, but you'll need a lens which will cost at least $50.

You can get a D1H for about $150, it's a good camera but only 4mp.


----------



## spazoid1965

If you don't care about image siz. The cheapest I've seen is on used Kodak DCS models. I've seen the DCS 330 going for under $70


----------



## AlexL

cheapest one (most bang for your buck) would be a used one!


----------



## hair solutions

I have use the sony cybershot camra. I think its cheapest model from the sony.


----------



## Restomage

ROFL $250 is expensive!!!?? Damn man, you're into the wrong hobby. Just look at the prices of some of the gear in my signature lol.


----------



## usayit

Restomage said:


> ROFL $250 is expensive!!!?? Damn man, you're into the wrong hobby. Just look at the prices of some of the gear in my signature lol.



That's not true... photography is as expensive as you make it...     If you get sold on the idea that photography can only be enjoyed with  the upmost quality of equipment then yes.. but your hobby is more than just pure photography.


----------



## Restomage

usayit said:


> Restomage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL $250 is expensive!!!?? Damn man, you're into the wrong hobby. Just look at the prices of some of the gear in my signature lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true... photography is as expensive as you make it...     If you get sold on the idea that photography can only be enjoyed with  the upmost quality of equipment then yes.. but your hobby is more than just pure photography.
Click to expand...


That's actually a good point, I guess I was thinking more along the lines at a professional level.


----------



## Shani Clinton

I think you should go for Canon PowerShot SD780IS 12.1 MP Digital Camera.I think its one the *cheapest digital camera* that i found for you.

Shani.
-------------------------
[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]"Sometimes I do get to places just when God's ready to have somebody click the shutter."[/FONT]


----------



## SageMark

Try Craigslist. Second thought, ask your parents to try Craigslist. search for Nikon and Canon DSLR in your areas.


----------



## thephoto001

350? wo ,so cool !!:lmao:


----------



## Village Idiot

You guys realize this thread was started in 2009?


----------



## Pink

Hi,

Here are some SLR cameras I have found.  The cheapest was listed at 256 so I dont know if that is what you are looking for:

http://www.digitalmainplace.com/advsearch/2/200-00/600-00/SLR/0/

Cheers


----------



## AUG19

Why did you dig up the thread to post a dead link ?


----------



## usayit

Spam.


----------



## Josh66

KEH has Canon 10D's in EX condition for $205.

Canon Digital 10D 6.3 MEGAPIXEL BODY ONLY (CF CARD ) DIGITAL SLR INTERCHANGEABLE LENS CAMERA - KEH.com

KISS (300D) for $189, EX condition:
Canon Digital KISS BLACK (JAPAN REBEL) 6.3 MEGAPIXEL WITH CABLES, CD, BATTERY & CHARGER (CF CARD ), DIGITAL SLR INTERCHANGEABLE LENS CAMERA - KEH.com




LOL ... didn't notice the date, and I didn't read past the first page when I made this post.


----------



## AUG19

LOL


----------



## Stradawhovious

Village Idiot said:


> You guys realize this thread was started in 2009?



Well, not only that but....

The OP's last login was the same day the post was created.  :lmao:


----------



## Jakeyb101

The nikon D3000 is the cheapest coming in on ebay at under 300

i got it for 274.99 and you cant push lower than that its a DSLR! not a compact for gods sake


----------



## unpopular

I've seen a200's go for less less than $100 on ebay.

---

This thread is FULL of snobs.


----------



## Patrice

OK, I know this is a smelly old thread.

KEH has Nikon, Canon, Pentax,... etc  dslr's described to be in 'EX' condition from about $80 on up. Plenty for less than $200.


----------



## unpopular

The OP probably has a job now flipping burgers or selling theater popcorn, but is probably instead making auto insurance payments. In 2009, it's unlikely you could find a sub-200$ dslr, short of a DCS.


----------



## Sarmad

You can get a new Nikon D3000 for $450. You can buy used ones around $350.


----------



## StandingBear1983

Sarmad said:


> You can get a new Nikon D3000 for $450. You can buy used ones around $350.


Used Nikon D3000 SLR Digital Camera Body 25460B B&H Photo Video

250$


----------



## unpopular

I think the best bang for your buck is the 50D, 300D in the $600 range and a700 in the sub-$450 range.

These low end bodies are a serious ripoff sold to inexperienced photographers who have no idea what to look for in a DSLR.


----------



## Village Idiot

Dear Death of Internet Forums, 

Please take this thread away to a place where it can rest peacefully.

Sincerely,
Village Idiot


----------



## pixmedic

Nikon D100. plenty on ebay for under $200.  

Nikon D100 Camera with MB D100 Grip 0018208252060 | eBay
Nikon D100 6 1 MP Digital SLR Camera w Vertical Grip Black Body Only 0018208252060 | eBay
Nikon D100 6 1 MP Digital SLR Camera Body Only 0018208252060 | eBay

cheap lenses are plentiful on ebay as well. 
D100 is older, but is more than sufficient for a beginner. built in focus motor lets you AF older lenses, and it shoots RAW.

EDIT: finally noticed the date of the original post. oh well. suckered again.


----------



## table1349

Village Idiot said:


> Dear Death of Internet Forums,
> 
> Please take this thread away to a place where it can rest peacefully.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Village Idiot&#8482;


----------



## djacobox372

Nikon d1h can be had for around $150.  Don't let the low megapixel fool you, the d1h can out resolve many cameras with four times its advertised resolution. Low light performance is also good for an older dslr,  very respectible at 1600 iso.


----------



## unpopular

djacobox372 said:


> Don't let the low megapixel fool you



While I was certainly suprised by the the D1H resolution test, and I know from experience that this doesn't always mean real-world sharpness (my a700 is WAY sharper than my a350, which according to dpreview had more optical resolve), I'm a bit skeptical by this assertion. 

The EOS 8mp 350D
Canon EOS 350D / Digital Rebel XT/ Kiss n Digital Review: Digital Photography Review

The 2.75mp 1Dh
Nikon D1H Review: Digital Photography Review

Certainly, the 1Dh performs well for under 3mp, but not nearly as well as yesterdays consumer DSLR. Though I am sure it's a WAY better body.


----------



## TheSharpshooter

Get yourself an entry level Pentax, they're much cheaper than any Nikon or Canon and mostly just as good if not better suited to your needs. I'm a Nikon shooter but it is true that you pay up to 40% more for the brand name.


----------



## jayla

Buy refurbished directly from canon.

Snag a canon eos rebel t3i for a mere $400. 

Ijust bougjt a canon 60d refurbished!


----------

